# PNW Spoo breeder recommendations.



## sloth_pawed_poodle (10 mo ago)

Hello,

I'm interviewing breeders for a pet standard poodle in the Pacific North West. I would be happy to have any recommendations or advice from people in this community. My partner and I are looking to bring the dog into our home in around a year, and would rather wait for the right breeder/dog than rush things.

The things I care most about are good OFA hip ratings and that the breeder is focused on creating healthy dogs. 

I would like to try doing some sporting events with the dog, but don't plan to show or breed.

Anyway, any advice, recommendations or warnings would be very appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## X skully X (Nov 21, 2021)

Jacqueline Botello from NCR Ranch breeds beautiful standard poodles. She shows her dogs in conformation. She recently had a litter of white standards that I wish I could have gotten a puppy from. Her website is Washington State Standard Poodle Breeder | United States | NC Ranch
And her Instagram is Login • Instagram


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

This is where I got Basil from. She doesnt do the OFA testing, but Basil is healthy and happy... In Snohomish, WA.









Poodle Puppies Near Me | Standard Poodle Breeder | United States


Red Standard Poodle puppies with health testing complete and health guarentee




www.sunsetstandardpoodles.com


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

I haven't reviewed these in a while but you might find some prospects.

*• Washington State*

PSPC Breeder Refferal (pugetsoundpoodleclub.org)

*Oakridge Standard Poodles*
Home page of Oakridge Standard Poodles, a breeder from Yelm,WA. Breeder of Show Quality Standard Poodles
www.oakridgestandardpoodles.com
S

*Gingerbred Red Poodles, Dark Red Poodles,Red Standard Poodle Puupies for Sale, Poodle*
Advanced Search | Orthopedic Foundation for Animals | Columbia, MO (ofa.org)

We specialize in High Quality Red Standard Poodles. All fully genetically tested, and focus on low COI.

www.gingerbredpoodles.com
S

*Home - Harbor Poodles*
Specializing in red and brown standard poodles







harborpoodles.com
S

*• Oregon*
NJoy Poodles
S
Standard Poodle Breeder | Cascadia Standard Poodles | United States (wixsite.com)
S 

I haven't looked at whether importing from Canada is an option again but keep this as a backup.
You'll need to vet the individual testing.

Microsoft Word - PCC2022Breeders 3 3 22.doc (poodleclubcanada.club)

The Puppy List (ckc.ca)


----------



## farleysd (Apr 18, 2011)

Lumiere standards poodles in Vancouver, Canada. Breeds mostly apricot and red standard. She has breed the only apricot standard poodle to go reserve at the PCA national specialty.


----------



## Fluffy Poodle 4 (Nov 29, 2020)

Other breeders I know of in that area include:

Mistel Standard Poodles- MISTEL
High Desert Standard Poodles- http://highdesertstandardpoodles.com/
Mount Zion Standard Poodles- MOUNT ZION KENNELS
Lakeridge Standard Poodles- poodles, Lakeridge Farm's Standard Poodles Home


----------



## naybaloog (May 19, 2020)

Coplar creek is excellent. They breed their dogs for hunting and the puppies will probably have the drive you're looking for to do sports.

Cascadia is great and they do awesome work raising their dogs but they do breed dogs with fair hips. Also one of the few that keeps dogs in a natural tail with dew claws so if that's not what you want then yeah cross them off the list!


----------



## sloth_pawed_poodle (10 mo ago)

naybaloog said:


> Coplar creek is excellent. They breed their dogs for hunting and the puppies will probably have the drive you're looking for to do sports.
> 
> Cascadia is great and they do awesome work raising their dogs but they do breed dogs with fair hips. Also one of the few that keeps dogs in a natural tail with dew claws so if that's not what you want then yeah cross them off the list!


Darn, while the fair hips do bother me, I have a preference for natural tail and dew claws. I didn't want to mention it as it seems to be a very controversial subject on this forum.


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 26, 2010)

Go to the Poodle Club of America website and look up the information for the breeder referral contact for your geographical region. They will only refer to breeders that do all health testing to CHIC standards or above and usually have the most current information as to which breeders have litters either planned or on the ground. PCA National Breeder Referral - The Poodle Club of America


----------



## sloth_pawed_poodle (10 mo ago)

Eclipse said:


> Go to the Poodle Club of America website and look up the information for the breeder referral contact for your geographical region. They will only refer to breeders that do all health testing to CHIC standards or above and usually have the most current information as to which breeders have litters either planned or on the ground. PCA National Breeder Referral - The Poodle Club of America


Thank you!


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

sloth_pawed_poodle said:


> Darn, while the fair hips do bother me, I have a preference for natural tail and dew claws. I didn't want to mention it as it seems to be a very controversial subject on this forum.


Sad that it's considered controversial to be natural :'( I am with you on your preferences.


----------



## Minie (Oct 4, 2021)

In Europe it's forbidden to dock and remove dew claws unless there is a medical or working reason. So our poodles are natural. I love their expressive tails


----------



## naybaloog (May 19, 2020)

Yeah same. Cascadia does test to chic standards but yeah they do breed fair hips. Some of the poodle breeders on the list mentioned above keep dew claws. Many of the multicolored poodle breeders do.

Adding on: I've done extensive research into breeders in this area (well not Canada). Cascadia is the only one that tests to chic and keeps tails and dew claws natural.they aren't breeding until 2023.

Kvali is in Oregon and from what I've seen are superb. They are a newer breeder have had two litters earlier this year. Breeding dogs with multiple titles and chic numbers. Puppies raised with ens, puppy culture, avidog, scent tested, temperament tested. They keep dew claws. Their breeding goal is to improve multicolored poodles. She's planning on a litter at the end of this year.


----------



## sloth_pawed_poodle (10 mo ago)

naybaloog said:


> Yeah same. Cascadia does test to chic standards but yeah they do breed fair hips. Some of the poodle breeders on the list mentioned above keep dew claws. Many of the multicolored poodle breeders do.
> 
> Adding on: I've done extensive research into breeders in this area (well not Canada). Cascadia is the only one that tests to chic and keeps tails and dew claws natural.they aren't breeding until 2023.
> 
> Kvali is in Oregon and from what I've seen are superb. They are a newer breeder have had two litters earlier this year. Breeding dogs with multiple titles and chic numbers. Puppies raised with ens, puppy culture, avidog, scent tested, temperament tested. They keep dew claws. Their breeding goal is to improve multicolored poodles. I talked to her and there's a possibility that her next litter she'll keep tails natural. But there was no commitment on that. So maybe if you talk to her and show interest she might?? She's planning on a litter at the end of this year.


Thank you! This is really helpful and I will check out Kvali in the morning. Waiting for 2023 isn't an issue for us. We are committed to finding the right dog from the right breeder.


----------



## sloth_pawed_poodle (10 mo ago)

Minie said:


> In Europe it's forbidden to dock and remove dew claws unless there is a medical or working reason. So our poodles are natural. I love their expressive tails


I think that makes sense and don't really understand why people choose to do it here. I care more about long term health of the dog, which means picking a breeder who is more likely to show, and show dogs here are generally docked.


----------



## Minie (Oct 4, 2021)

sloth_pawed_poodle said:


> I think that makes sense and don't really understand why people choose to do it here. I care more about long term health of the dog, which means picking a breeder who is more likely to show, and show dogs here are generally docked.


Absolutely agree, health, conformation and temperament are the first priority. Natural tails are a given here in Denmark, so I am just as diligent as most here on the forum about getting the right pup from a fantastic breeder. There's lots of threads with tons of information on what to look for and ask about.


----------



## naybaloog (May 19, 2020)

sloth_pawed_poodle said:


> Thank you! This is really helpful and I will check out Kvali in the morning. Waiting for 2023 isn't an issue for us. We are committed to finding the right dog from the right breeder.


Yeah! I'd love to know how your conversation goes if you decide to talk to her. She was really sweet when we chatted.


----------



## Kimotee (Feb 25, 2021)

sloth_pawed_poodle said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm interviewing breeders for a pet standard poodle in the Pacific North West. I would be happy to have any recommendations or advice from people in this community. My partner and I are looking to bring the dog into our home in around a year, and would rather wait for the right breeder/dog than rush things.
> 
> ...


Back in 2010 we were living in Hawaii and looking for a large, solid standard poodle to help me with cardiac rehab. I'm a fairly big guy, so wanted a relatively big dog that would be active. It led us to Simply Red in Montana through a trio of women breeding big, robust SPoos. Sadly, Simply Red is no more because of the death of its owner. Our girl was the last of her line. But, Debbie Euker, who fostered some of Simply Red's dogs while the breeder was hospitalized, is still breeding SPoos. I have just checked her website to see if she has pups available. You can contact her through her website Shiloh Garden Standards | Stevensville, MT 59870. We did not show, but our girl's health history was very important to us, and Debbie does genetic testing, and we have been very pleased with our girl who is now 13 1/2 years old, and healthy, big, and solid still at just under 70 lbs and 26" at the shoulder. We were members of an AKC training club for several years, progressing through each level of training through Open, and also did agility for a couple of years, and our girl was happiest to be "working" with all those other dogs.


----------



## sloth_pawed_poodle (10 mo ago)

Kimotee said:


> Back in 2010 we were living in Hawaii and looking for a large, solid standard poodle to help me with cardiac rehab. I'm a fairly big guy, so wanted a relatively big dog that would be active. It led us to Simply Red in Montana through a trio of women breeding big, robust SPoos. Sadly, Simply Red is no more because of the death of its owner. Our girl was the last of her line. But, Debbie Euker, who fostered some of Simply Red's dogs while the breeder was hospitalized, is still breeding SPoos. I have just checked her website to see if she has pups available. You can contact her through her website Shiloh Garden Standards | Stevensville, MT 59870. We did not show, but our girl's health history was very important to us, and Debbie does genetic testing, and we have been very pleased with our girl who is now 13 1/2 years old, and healthy, big, and solid still at just under 70 lbs and 26" at the shoulder. We were members of an AKC training club for several years, progressing through each level of training through Open, and also did agility for a couple of years, and our girl was happiest to be "working" with all those other dogs.


Mahalo! (I lived on Big Island for a few years, and my uncle and his family currently live on Oahu.) Thank you so much for the information, I will contact them for sure. I'm sorry that Simply Red closed. I hope your girl is still going strong, and enjoying everyday with her people.


----------



## Kimotee (Feb 25, 2021)

We spent nearly 30 years in Hawaii....wonderful memories, but age, health, and family connections converged to send us back to the mainland. The Big Island is our favorite, and if things were otherwise, we would have loved to have a place up country. Our girl, Roxy is struggling a bit but just passed her annual once again with a clean bill of health. That said, we know the time is coming when we, too, will be looking for a reputable breeder. Now we are located in New England in the land of fascination with a variety of .....doodles with Standard Poodles almost going extinct. We've made contact with a Canadian breeder who has placed several great looking dogs in our area, and will re-connect when the time is appropriate. Debbie Euker was excellent to communicate with after we received our girl, but our connection was simply informal with some follow-up information. She has bred a few dogs from the same line as ours. I don't think you would be disappointed. Pictured below is our girl a few years ago in 2011 (it was Hawaii, the tongue was always out, LOL) and a few weeks ago, 11 years later


----------



## Jen Jennings (10 mo ago)

naybaloog said:


> Coplar creek is excellent. They breed their dogs for hunting and the puppies will probably have the drive you're looking for to do sports.
> 
> Cascadia is great and they do awesome work raising their dogs but they do breed dogs with fair hips. Also one of the few that keeps dogs in a natural tail with dew claws so if that's not what you want then yeah cross them off the list!


Hello, I own Cascadia Standard Poodles. Thank you for the mention. We take great care and pride in raising our puppies. We're also a preservation breeder. I use UC Davis VGL and Betterbred. I am breeding to keep diversity in my lines as opposed to continually breeding into to show stock, which lacks genetic diversity. I am striving to keep breed type but heath, temperament and diversity is very important to me. 
Yes, I have one female with FAIR hips. Just a reminder that FAIR is qualified for breeding. I specifically bred her to GOOD hips but hips not only have a genetic component but are also affected by their environment. I kept a daughter from my fair hip female and did PennHip on her at 10 months and both hips show no sign of OA. I have her ratings listed on my website. When she turns 2yrs old end of August I will have her OFA finalized. You can breed excellent to excellent and produce dysplastic. She is also a carrier for PRA (prcd) which means I wont breed her to a dog that is also a carrier. What she does offer is sweet loving smart puppies, who all received copies of her protective haplotypes. She also is considerably diverse and comes from hunting lines. I bred her to my Champion male who isn't very genetically diverse and these puppies are doing very well. 
I also keep natural tails and dew claws. I not only health test to CHIC standards but I test beyond that. If you have any questions please feel free to reach out. I am very transparent about my dogs and breeding program. 
Thank you, 
Jen Jennings


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Jen Jennings said:


> I use UC Davis VGL and Betterbred. *I am breeding to keep diversity in my lines as opposed to continually breeding into to show stock, which lacks genetic diversity*. I am striving to keep breed type but heath, temperament and diversity is very important to me.
> 
> *I also keep natural tails and dew claws*. I not only health test to CHIC standards but I test beyond that. If you have any questions please feel free to reach out. I am very transparent about my dogs and breeding program.
> Thank you,
> Jen Jennings


Bravo, Jen! I'm thankful for breeders like you.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Welcome, @Jen Jennings! Hope you’ll share some pics of your poodle gang.


----------



## Jen Jennings (10 mo ago)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Welcome, @Jen Jennings! Hope you’ll share some pics of your poodle gang.


 These are my silver girls from 2020. I kept one of the girls her name is Silvie.


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Jen Jennings said:


> These are my silver girls from 2020. I kept one of the girls her name is Silvie.


Stunning puppies 🥰 Which one is Silvie?


----------



## Jen Jennings (10 mo ago)

Jen Jennings said:


> These are my silver girls from 2020. I kept one of the girls her name is Silvie.


Left to right Pudding, Silvie, Pinkie Sweet and Nikki.


----------



## Jen Jennings (10 mo ago)

There are some really good breeder suggestions here on this post. Mistel, Kvali, Mt. Zion, Oakridge, Lumiere, NJoy, Copler Creek. It really depends on what you're wanting. Conformation or obedience and sports? A good companion, service dog, or you may prefer color. Also, If you find dogs you like talk to the breeders, are they someone you can call in the middle of the night and 10-15 years down the road, you sill want to talk with them and discuss your Poodles life with.


----------



## naybaloog (May 19, 2020)

Jen Jennings said:


> Hello, I own Cascadia Standard Poodles. Thank you for the mention. We take great care and pride in raising our puppies. We're also a preservation breeder. I use UC Davis VGL and Betterbred. I am breeding to keep diversity in my lines as opposed to continually breeding into to show stock, which lacks genetic diversity. I am striving to keep breed type but heath, temperament and diversity is very important to me.
> Yes, I have one female with FAIR hips. Just a reminder that FAIR is qualified for breeding. I specifically bred her to GOOD hips but hips not only have a genetic component but are also affected by their environment. I kept a daughter from my fair hip female and did PennHip on her at 10 months and both hips show no sign of OA. I have her ratings listed on my website. When she turns 2yrs old end of August I will have her OFA finalized. You can breed excellent to excellent and produce dysplastic. She is also a carrier for PRA (prcd) which means I wont breed her to a dog that is also a carrier. What she does offer is sweet loving smart puppies, who all received copies of her protective haplotypes. She also is considerably diverse and comes from hunting lines. I bred her to my Champion male who isn't very genetically diverse and these puppies are doing very well.
> I also keep natural tails and dew claws. I not only health test to CHIC standards but I test beyond that. If you have any questions please feel free to reach out. I am very transparent about my dogs and breeding program.
> Thank you,
> Jen Jennings


Thank you so much for the added information 😍. I am so impressed with your breeding program!!


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Jen Jennings said:


> Hello, I own Cascadia Standard Poodles.


Welcome! 

We really appreciate it when a breeder joins to speak for themselves and to expand on our discussions. 

Thank you and we hope you will drop in occasionally.


----------



## sloth_pawed_poodle (10 mo ago)

Jen Jennings said:


> Hello, I own Cascadia Standard Poodles. Thank you for the mention. We take great care and pride in raising our puppies. We're also a preservation breeder. I use UC Davis VGL and Betterbred. I am breeding to keep diversity in my lines as opposed to continually breeding into to show stock, which lacks genetic diversity. I am striving to keep breed type but heath, temperament and diversity is very important to me.
> Yes, I have one female with FAIR hips. Just a reminder that FAIR is qualified for breeding. I specifically bred her to GOOD hips but hips not only have a genetic component but are also affected by their environment. I kept a daughter from my fair hip female and did PennHip on her at 10 months and both hips show no sign of OA. I have her ratings listed on my website. When she turns 2yrs old end of August I will have her OFA finalized. You can breed excellent to excellent and produce dysplastic. She is also a carrier for PRA (prcd) which means I wont breed her to a dog that is also a carrier. What she does offer is sweet loving smart puppies, who all received copies of her protective haplotypes. She also is considerably diverse and comes from hunting lines. I bred her to my Champion male who isn't very genetically diverse and these puppies are doing very well.
> I also keep natural tails and dew claws. I not only health test to CHIC standards but I test beyond that. If you have any questions please feel free to reach out. I am very transparent about my dogs and breeding program.
> Thank you,
> Jen Jennings



So, I actually decided you're the best fit for us! Which I had decided before you wrote this, and I just wanted to say it's awesome to see you here. After having spoken to you, and other breeders on the phone you're the one who I clicked with best, and who I agreed with the most on the issues we spoke about. Last night I finished filling out the puppy questionnaire you emailed me, and will give it another read through before sending it back to you today.


----------



## naybaloog (May 19, 2020)

sloth_pawed_poodle said:


> So, I actually decided you're the best fit for us! Which I had decided before you wrote this, and I just wanted to say it's awesome to see you here. After having spoken to you, and other breeders on the phone you're the one who I clicked with best, and who I agreed with the most on the issues we spoke about. Last night I finished filling out the puppy questionnaire you emailed me, and will give it another read through before sending it back to you today.


Yayayyaay!!

🎉

I'm excited for you!


----------



## Minie (Oct 4, 2021)

Jen Jennings said:


> These are my silver girls from 2020. I kept one of the girls her name is Silvie.


Welcome to you and your stunning gang. Looking forward to hearing more from you


----------



## Minie (Oct 4, 2021)

sloth_pawed_poodle said:


> So, I actually decided you're the best fit for us! Which I had decided before you wrote this, and I just wanted to say it's awesome to see you here. After having spoken to you, and other breeders on the phone you're the one who I clicked with best, and who I agreed with the most on the issues we spoke about. Last night I finished filling out the puppy questionnaire you emailed me, and will give it another read through before sending it back to you today.


Congratulations. Looking forward to following you on your journey


----------

